# سؤال برئ جدا ....



## thunder_bird (28 يناير 2006)

هو مينفعش المنتدى ده يكون مسيحى من غير حوار الاديان مع الاخوة المسلمين 

لازم المواضيع التى تحتوى على الفاظ غير لائقة زى المفاخدة و النكاح و غيرها من هذه المهاترات 

من واقع معايشتى لأحد المنتديات السابقة ان هذا الحوار 99% عبارة عن جدال عقيم ينتهى بالدخول فى مهاترات و شتائم و تهريج لعدم تكمن كل من الطرفين بمعرفة دين الاخر جيدا و الاكتفاء باللقص و اللزق.

ليه ميكونش شعار المنتدى*"بل قدسوا الرب الاله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسالكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة و خوف (1بط 3 : 15)"   ونترك عقائد الاخرين فى حالها *


----------



## thunder_bird (28 يناير 2006)

احم احم  :kap:


----------



## thunder_bird (29 يناير 2006)

السؤال يا جماعة فى مستوى الطالب المتوسط !!

لا ادرى لماذا هذا التجاهل من المشرفين ؟!


يا ريت نعرف ردهم ايه (الناس بتوع منتدى كوبتس يمتنعون لو سمحتم بجد مش هزار)


----------



## thunder_bird (30 يناير 2006)

مشكور للمشرفين الرد على سؤالى 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2006)

يعني بكلمات اخرى انت بتحاول القول ان نلغي منتدى حوار الاديان؟


----------



## ون منت بليز (1 فبراير 2006)

اخي العزيز اصابيعك مب سواء  

اي هناك من هو بمستوى المحاورة و هناك ما دون ذلك 

وما هو مكتوب في المنتدى لا يعبر عن رأي الادارة تماما  

اي لا تلوم الادارة على كل شئ  بل وجه ذلك الى المعنين به فقط  

و شكرا لك على الاهتمام


----------



## انسانية (1 فبراير 2006)

اهلا وسهلا عزيزي

بالنسبة لموضوعك

انا اللي فهمته انه المواضيع العقيمة نحذفها صح؟؟؟؟

بالنسبة لي 

ارى انه من الافضل يكون النقاش بشكل ارقى

طبعا الامر يرجع اولا واخيرا بيد المشرفين

يعني مثلا ما شالله ماي روك ما يقصر دايما يحذف المواضيع المكررة

ومثلا المواضيع اللي فيها نقاش..مثلا كل واحد يقول رأيه ويروح

واذا في اي استفسار من اي عضو

يرسل له عالخاص

عشان ما تصير زحمة واراء مشتتة

وطبعا بنود كتيرة في هدا الموضوع

اكتفي بذكر النقطتين السابقتين

تسلم عالمشاركة


----------



## RITA (10 فبراير 2006)

*عزيزى هذه الفاظ غير لائقه ولكن ...*



			
				thunder_bird قال:
			
		

> هو مينفعش المنتدى ده يكون مسيحى من غير حوار الاديان مع الاخوة المسلمين
> 
> لازم المواضيع التى تحتوى على الفاظ غير لائقة زى المفاخدة و النكاح و غيرها من هذه المهاترات
> 
> ...


فعلا يا عزيزى هذه الفاظ غير لائقه ولكن ...
هذا الحوار ليس جدال عقيم على الاقل ليس دائما
لهذا نطبق احيانا هذه الايه [لا تجاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا تعدله انت][ام 4:26]
فاجابه الجاهل حسب حماقته امر غير لائق لانه سوف يقودنا الى مناقشات غير مفيدة تتسم بالغباء وعبارة لئلاتعدله انت اى لاتصير مساويا له فى حماقته وجهله
واحيانا اخرى يجب تطبيق هذه الايه
جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيما فى عينى نفسه[ام5:26]
اذا يجب ان نجاوب اذا بدا للشخص الجاهل انه هو المنتصر فى الحوار واعتقد ان كلامه الباطل هو الحق وتلاحظ ان هاتين الاياتان من سفر الامثال هل تتذكر اوله؟ اذكرك انا
1 أَمْثَالُ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ مَلِكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: 2 لِمَعْرِفَةِ حِكْمَةٍ وَأَدَبٍ. لإِدْرَاكِ أَقْوَالِ الْفَهْمِ. 3 لِقُبُولِ تَأْدِيبِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَالْعَدْلِ وَالْحَقِّ وَالاسْتِقَامَةِ. 4 لِتُعْطِيَ الْجُهَّالَ ذَكَاءً، وَالشَّابَّ مَعْرِفَةً وَتَدَبُّرًا. 5 يَسْمَعُهَا الْحَكِيمُ فَيَزْدَادُ عِلْمًا، وَالْفَهِيمُ يَكْتَسِبُ تَدْبِيرًا. 6 لِفَهْمِ الْمَثَلِ وَاللُّغْزِ، أَقْوَالِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَغَوَامِضِهِمْ. 7 مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ رَأْسُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُونَ فَيَحْتَقِرُونَ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالأَدَبَ.
لا نستطيع ترك عقائد الاخرين فى حلها ان كانت تهين المسيح اولا وتحرض على كرهنا وقتلنا ثانيا نعم هم اهانوا المسيح عنما قالوا انه رسول وليس اله نعم اهانوه عندما الغوا من كتابهم الفداء [وما قتلوه وما صلبوه] فانا احتمل الاهانه لاجل اسمه القدوس ولا احتمل اهانته فهو ربى والهى ومخلصى اتمنى ان تكون فكرتى وصلتك .


----------



## GREGORY (10 فبراير 2006)

thunder_bird قال:
			
		

> السؤال يا جماعة فى مستوى الطالب المتوسط !!
> 
> لا ادرى لماذا هذا التجاهل من المشرفين ؟!
> 
> ...



يا خبر ...
هما الناس بتوع منتدى كوبتس سمعتهم وحشة للدرجة دى ؟ ؟ ؟

عموما
الحوارات الدينية مثلها مثل أى شئ آخر فى الدنيا 
منها الجيد و منها الردئ
خذ من كل شئ فى الحياة الجزء الجيد و أترك الجزء الردئ

و أنا من منتدى كوبتس على فكرة


----------

